# What is the right Automatic Transmission Fluid to use?



## AK2289 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi, I wanted to know if I have to use an ATF such as the Castrol ATF+4 or the Nissan CVT NS-1 fluid for my Nissan N16 which has CVTC ? Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may be confused somewhat. CVTC stands for: continuously variable timing control, while CVT stands for: continuous variable transmission. If your car uses a CVT, then the only fluid you must use is Nissan's NS-2 transmission fluid. Any other type of ATF will damage the CVT.


----------



## AK2289 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for replying. My car has CVTC and I have mistakenly been using the Nissan NS-1 (pink tin) for the past three years. Will this damage my transmission? Do I have to immediately switch to a normal ATF?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What specific model is your Nissan car and what year is it? Your owner's manual should specify the type of transmission fluid to use.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could also be listed on the transmission dipstick.


----------

